# mattress purchase question?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

where did you buy your last mattress? and why?🤓zzzzzzz....


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Our local Mattress Mart store, liked the none pushy agressive sales people their. Leons was not good at all as far as the sales approach in store. We left and will not go back.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> where did you buy your last mattress? and why?🤓zzzzzzz....


Costco, because if they have it in stock, it's likely a good product at a good price and they have no hassle returns.

In my experience Mattress salesmen are the scum of the earth and typically far worse than most car salesman.

That being said, I had a personal friend who was a mattress salesman for a while, nice guy, and some where nice. But I think the mattress industry is set up for scamming, for example they make the same mattress and rename it for each store so you can't cross shop, and they can all claim "lowest price".


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The mattress from Costco was by far our best mattress purchase ever in terms of value, quality, and how long it lasted. Just noticed they have mattress samples in Costco again. This is where we will buy our next mattress.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My latest mattress is one of those power ones that you can sit up in. They look good in the commercials but........

I wouldn't recommend them. They bunch all up when it bends and the mattress is necessarily too soft so it can bend.

I am going to go back to a firmer mattress and use the old standard for sitting in bed........pillows.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the replies....I
Mr Matt & ian, Yes I am leaning towards Costco too (for the reason mentioned above). could you give any details about which mattress you bought there? brand? model? type (foam, inner spring) we've always had innerspring. etc. thanks


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks for the replies....I
> Mr Matt & ian, Yes I am leaning towards Costco too (for the reason mentioned above). could you give any details about which mattress you bought there? brand? model? type (foam, inner spring) we've always had innerspring. etc. thanks


Ours was a reversible mattress. Pillow top on both sides. We turn it over on a regular basis. Not sold there any more so it would be pointless to give you the details. At the time we purchased it appeared to be 30-40 percent less expensive that what appeared to be the same mattress in one of those mattress stores. The staff at the mattress store really turned us off....we ran out of the store. We still laugh about the sales person's patter. Not to mention he was dressed like Herb Tarluck (?).

Next one...DW want one of those electric jobs, both sides with separate controls, etc. I can sleep anywhere...lots of practice on planes.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks for the replies....I
> Mr Matt & ian, Yes I am leaning towards Costco too (for the reason mentioned above). could you give any details about which mattress you bought there? brand? model? type (foam, inner spring) we've always had innerspring. etc. thanks


Kids mattress for their bunk beds, it was whatever was in stock.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ian said:


> Ours was a reversible mattress. Pillow top on both sides. We turn it over on a regular basis. Not sold there any more so it would be pointless to give you the details. At the time we purchased it appeared to be 30-40 percent less expensive that what appeared to be the same mattress in one of those mattress stores. The staff at the mattress store really turned us off....we ran out of the store. We still laugh about the sales person's patter. Not to mention he was dressed like Herb Tarluck (?).
> 
> Next one...DW want one of those electric jobs, both sides with separate controls, etc. I can sleep anywhere...lots of practice on planes.


...gotta love Herb....& Les...and that whole cast!!! lol


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My SIL and BIL purchased one from a well know mattress chain store. It was a dud. They were extremely dissatisfied with the customer service. It was so bad they suspected that it was a 'second' or something manufactured specifically for them to appear similar to a high end quality product.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Got ours at Costco. It's great. Delivered to our house, no problem. You have a certain period of time too, where if you don't like the mattress, they'll come take it back, and you get a full refund.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Years ago I met someone who did business with Costco Canada buyers/purchasing folks. Two things stick in my mind. First off...they were brutal negotiators. Not just on price but also on quality. It is why some products get cut. Not always by Costco. Sometimes the suppliers simply walk from the deal.

The second was that every Costco vendor has to agree to a very basic contract term. If Costco take a product back from a customer, the vendor must take the product back from Costco and credit Costco with the return. No questions. It is one reason why Costco have such a great return policy for their customers.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Foamite, factory direct. They will customize the mattress for your needs. One of few places that will customize a mattress into 2 sections - one section for you and the other for your significant other....


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Try Logan & Cove - very nice stuff.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

ian said:


> Years ago I met someone who did business with Costco Canada buyers/purchasing folks. Two things stick in my mind. First off...they were brutal negotiators. Not just on price but also on quality. It is why some products get cut. Not always by Costco. Sometimes the suppliers simply walk from the deal.
> 
> The second was that every Costco vendor has to agree to a very basic contract term. If Costco take a product back from a customer, the vendor must take the product back from Costco and credit Costco with the return. No questions. It is one reason why Costco have such a great return policy for their customers.


And then Costco sells you those products at cost. Which is why they are unbeatable.
(At cost means cost of goods + overhead, Costco total profit is basically just the membership fees they charge)


----------



## jessc (Nov 11, 2017)

Our last mattress purchase was through Douglas. Twin brothers from Edmonton started this company. I enjoyed reading how their business came about, it happened after one of the brothers went mattress shopping. Quoted from EDify? -

Sam, searching for a new ship to sail, discovered one amid the coffee breath and aggressive and unpleasant sales tactics found in a mattress store.
“It was mind-blowing,” he says about the revelation that followed him back to his car. “Walking in, dealing with this person who you don’t want to deal with, trying to convince you with pseudoscience, laying on these extortionately priced products with massive margins because of supply-chain inefficiency.”

Anyhow its a foam mattress, fairly firm but my back loves it and I would say the best mattress I've had. Any visitors that have slept on it are impressed as well.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

CR is excellent in rating beds, rating suppliers and providing guidance. Interesting that Amazon is rated ahead of Costco as a supplier. I will check this out if I need a new mattress.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

A timely thread as we have been looking for a mattress for awhile and we today purchased the following mattress on line from Costco for $600. less than Leons.


https://www.costco.ca/kirkland-signature-by-stearns-and-foster-lakeridge-king-mattress-or-set.product.100569578.html


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

zinfit said:


> CR is excellent in rating beds, rating suppliers and providing guidance. Interesting that Amazon is rated ahead of Costco as a supplier. I will check this out if I need a new mattress.


The problem with Amazon is that anyone can put stuff up. So you may or may not get quality. They also have a counterfeit product problem, don't buy memory cards off Amazon.

Costco is rough on suppliers, as the other poster suggested, you end up with good products at great prices.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

What are peoples opinions on foam vs conventional mattresses?


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> The problem with Amazon is that anyone can put stuff up. So you may or may not get quality. They also have a counterfeit product problem, don't buy memory cards off Amazon.
> 
> Costco is rough on suppliers, as the other poster suggested, you end up with good products at great prices.


CR says Amazon has an advantage and that is the wide selection. Costco is more limited. One can go to the Amazon site and select one of CRs top rated products . This is not the case with Costco.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

zinfit said:


> CR says Amazon has an advantage and that is the wide selection. Costco is more limited. One can go to the Amazon site and select one of CRs top rated products . This is not the case with Costco.


Well Amazon has the largest selection, they literally stock almost everything.
However their price and quality is hit and miss.

Costco takes away decision overwhelm as well. They stock very few items


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> What are peoples opinions on foam vs conventional mattresses?


Foam tends to get hot and conventional coils offer better support for heavier folks. But there's hybrids now with a foam layer over coils.

I have a Purple mattress that is neither foam or conventional. It doesn't retain heat yet it's both soft and supportive. The only downside I would say is weight and maybe edge support - neither really matter unless you want to sit on the edge or carry it around everyday.

I also have a DreamCloud Premium which is supposed to be the best foam coil hybrid. The DreamCloud definitely gets much hotter than the Purple with no advantages imo (maybe for heavier folks but purple also has hybrids with pocket coils and better edge support now)

I don't think they expanded to Canada last time I checked

Edit: Sleep Country Canada sells Purple now but of course it costs 3x more than in US


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> Well Amazon has the largest selection, they literally stock almost everything.
> However their price and quality is hit and miss.
> 
> Costco takes away decision overwhelm as well. They stock very few items


If you select a high quality mattress based on CR's research you shouldn't be concerned about this. If you take a flyer on a junker and ignore the research you are right. I would be basing my choice based on CR's research and ratings and of coarse price. If that is Costco so be it. As CR says Costco has limited choice.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

can anyone direct me to the CR reports/ information mentioned above!😜


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

jargey3000 said:


> can anyone direct me to the CR reports/ information mentioned above!😜


Iam a subscriber so I have full access to the report. You could try a Google search using Consumer Reports mattresses.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Considering this Beautyrest mattress at Costco.
It's on promotion for $580, without boxspring ($50 off) starting Sept. 20.
Plus a couple of Beautyrest mattress did show as "Best Buys" (#6 & 12 in ratings) in the CR ratings in March, so.....
Any comments?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> can anyone direct me to the CR reports/ information mentioned above!😜


 ... try your district's online public library resources. Most have a subscription so voilà!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> Considering this Beautyrest mattress at Costco.
> It's on promotion for $580, without boxspring ($50 off) starting Sept. 20.
> Plus a couple of Beautyrest mattress did show as "Best Buys" (#6 & 12 in ratings) in the CR ratings in March, so.....


 ... $630 is inexpensive. Don't you have to "physically (i.e. lie on it)" test the mattress to ensure personalized comfort?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... $630 is inexpensive. Don't you have to "physically (i.e. lie on it)" test the mattress to ensure personalized comfort?


I don't think so.
I think you need to know if you want firm or softer, pillow top or not, then buy a good quality one. 
It's a mattress, not running shoes.
Everything stocked by Costco is pretty good quality, so IMO it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I don't think so.
> I think you need to know if you want firm or softer, pillow top or not, then buy a good quality one.
> *It's a mattress, not running shoes.*
> Everything stocked by Costco is pretty good quality, so IMO it's a no-brainer.


 ... that's the thing. Unlike a pair of running shoes that you can discard for $50, a mattress in the hundred$ should give you many nights of comfortable sleeping. And then there're different degrees of firmness or softness on mattresses felt, especially if you have a sensitive back.

I don't know anything about Costco since I don't shop there. [Bought my mattress over at TheBay in TO, had to pay by monthly installments. Yeah, I probably got ripped off by the scummy salesguy but then was then, more than 5 years ago though.]


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... that's the thing. Unlike a pair of running shoes that you can discard for $50, a mattress in the hundred$ should give you many nights of comfortable sleeping. And then there're different degrees of firmness or softness on mattresses felt, especially if you have a sensitive back.
> 
> I don't know anything about Costco since I don't shop there. [Bought my mattress over at TheBay in TO, had to pay by monthly installments. Yeah, I probably got ripped off by the scummy salesguy but then was then, more than 5 years ago though.]


I have a sensitive back, which is why I buy good running shoes. 
To be honest I bought a pricey mattress, because it matters, but I also buy expensive running shoes, and replace regularly, because my back is worth it there too.

I've found that the wrong shoes, or worn out shoes result in back pain pretty quickly. 
A worn mattress will, but I typically find any good mattress works, for me. While good shoes that are the wrong fit will cause me issues after a week or so.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... that's the thing. Unlike a pair of running shoes that you can discard for $50, a mattress in the hundred$ should give you many nights of comfortable sleeping. And then there're different degrees of firmness or softness on mattresses felt, especially if you have a sensitive back.


If you have a sensitive back, and you walk a lot (or run). I'd suggest going to a real running shoe store and consult on properly fitted running/walking shoes for your gait. 
I actually paid for the shoes for a family member who thought they were too expensive, then when their pain went away, they didn't buy anything but the proper shoe for them.
They went from pain running a few hundred feet to running 5k's with no real issue. If you have lower back pain, it can often be the wrong shoe.

Chronic pain is worth paying to get rid of, be it a mattress, shoes or whatever you need.


----------

